# Adventure Time



## zappatton2 (Jan 31, 2014)

Does anybody watch this show? At first, I figured it was just a whimsical kid's show, watched a couple of episodes, and was amused in the way that grown ups sometimes chuckle at Spongebob when they watch it with their kids. But the more I watched it, the more obsessed I got, and the more heavy it seems to get through the seasons.

It seems fun and kid oriented, but then it tacks into the implications of pan-dimensionality, post-apocalyptic human extinction and the all-corrupting influences of absolute power, among other things. So is this a kid's show or what?! Nonetheless, I quite enjoy it


----------



## RicharizardSwag (Jan 31, 2014)

My favorite show on TV by far, and I'm 20 haha. It get's into some deep and mature themes at times. 

But yeah, it's a post apocalyptic world. A few times they speak of the great mushroom war, which you can assume is a nuclear war. Mushroom clouds.


----------



## bobbybuu (Feb 1, 2014)

I love Adventure Time. Anybody can watch it and find something funny (despite their age). Great show.


----------



## naw38 (Feb 3, 2014)

The Ice King's and Marceline's back story is hard out depressing. Love that show. 

I've got a stupid amount of merchandise for it, too. I mean, my daughter has. Um.


----------



## Fiction (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah, I always get looks from both my parents and my 6 year old brother/sister everytime I talk about how much I love Adventure Time (Also 20). It's incredible, although I usually only put it on when I have heaps of friends over for a bbq/drink, and everyone has a good laugh. It does get pretty insane, although I've watched every episode of both Adventure Time & Regular Show 

Also, this is the guy who created it;







Go figure.


----------



## Osorio (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm probably in the minority. I don't enjoy this show at all anymore. At first I thought it was pretty funny and nerdy and well done, the story seemed to be going places and I was entertained. 
But further in, it feels lost. Finn develops into an absurdly insufferable prick and every episode involving Marceline turns out to some singing (which drives me insane and leads me to either mute the TV or change the channel as soon as the second note starts ringing).

I really like the Ice King and the Lump Princess, they are entertaining characters. Actually, most of the supporting cast is really funny, but the main cast (which I would consider Finn, Jake, Bubble-gun and Marceline) is very... Annoying, and even shallow at times.

Meh, just my . I would cast a vote for Regular Show or Flapjack over but it surely isn't ALL bad. The first few episodes are specially funny. I love the one about stealing, and the one princess' hair.


----------



## Stresspill (Feb 3, 2014)

I f'ing love this show.



Filthiest bass ever.


----------



## zappatton2 (Feb 4, 2014)

Osorio said:


> I'm probably in the minority. I don't enjoy this show at all anymore. At first I thought it was pretty funny and nerdy and well done, the story seemed to be going places and I was entertained.
> But further in, it feels lost. Finn develops into an absurdly insufferable prick and every episode involving Marceline turns out to some singing (which drives me insane and leads me to either mute the TV or change the channel as soon as the second note starts ringing).
> 
> I really like the Ice King and the Lump Princess, they are entertaining characters. Actually, most of the supporting cast is really funny, but the main cast (which I would consider Finn, Jake, Bubble-gun and Marceline) is very... Annoying, and even shallow at times.
> ...


 
I think one of the reasons I like it so much is because the main characters are so terrible sometimes. They're good, but sometimes it gets to their heads, and they do terrible things. And Princess Bubblegum is occasionally downright fascistic. It makes the stories interesting, because they are so terribly flawed, and though a lot of it is based on good vs evil, it wades so heavily into the shades of grey, it seems almost to touch on the reality of the human condition.

And I really like Marceline's songs 

I do agree with you though that LSP is the best, she really needs to be in more episodes.


----------

